# got two goats and their utters are full? born 2005&07



## hunniegp (Jun 10, 2013)

I have two does that have huge full utters and the people said they had the girls for 5 years and the boys they had are weathered. . So why are their utters full? They are pigmy/fainter... at least that is what they told me


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

If you could get a picture of there pooch and udder that could help others to give you an anwser


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Did they share a fence line with any bucks by the neighbors possibly? They could get preggo that way.
Or, a whether isn't quite a whether.

Could be Precocious udder_._

Are their udders hot to the touch?

You can get a preg test in case, so you will know for sure.

If they are not preggo, they need relief and milked.


----------



## hunniegp (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## hunniegp (Jun 10, 2013)

The utters are not hot they feel like a normal body temp.


----------



## hunniegp (Jun 10, 2013)

They have never been milked before :/ at least that is what I was told. The mom Hershie, brown one. . She has had 2 kids they know of and I have her daughter Bonnie she is the whitish one. They said she hasn't had a baby since they got her 5 years ago but was kept in with her weathered son and another weathered male...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

the one pic shows only one side that is filled?? or is that just in the picture? a blood test can reveal if they are pregnant and give a time line...I wouldn't milk them at this time..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

First I think you need to find out of they are pregnant. You can have blood drawn and send it in to BioTracking for a pregnancy test. You can also have them test the girls for CAE while you are at it.

If they come up not pregnant, then I would milk them out and see what you get.


----------



## hunniegp (Jun 10, 2013)

Both sides are filled pretty much the same


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would do as suggested..have a blood test done to be sure if there are babies or not..Biotracking also give a gestation period so knowing about when they babies are to be born would be great if they are bred...if they are not..milk a little out see what you got...some PU fill up with useless liquid...other rich creamy milk..free : )


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Well that sure is confusing. Physically, they don't look pregnant, but their udders are fairly full. And the owners have had them 5 years without kids? When did you get them? If you got them recently and they had full udders, i'd ask the previous owners how long they've been like that.


----------



## hunniegp (Jun 10, 2013)

We got them about a week and a half ago and they were already full. The lady said she didn't know why they were like that.. she said they were gonna try to milk them but she had neverilked a goat before. Neither have I.. lol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

If they have been like that a while..I would venture to sneak a peek at what the udder holds..not a lot..just a small amount to see if its milky or yucky..if its smells bad or off color, like blood tinged then treatment will be needed... if it looks like milk, with no odor, no flakes or particles then get that blood test ASAP...


----------



## hunniegp (Jun 10, 2013)

I tried to feel their utters and they run away from me as soon as I touch them... I will see if my husband can hold them still in the morning so I can try to milk then just to see what's in their utters


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Did they feel hot to the touch, when you did touch them?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree, to seeing what comes out if you try milking them. Go from there.


----------



## hunniegp (Jun 10, 2013)

I think they are clogged up :/ I tried milking them and I had someone else try and you can feel the liquid in the teat but it won't come out... any suggestions?????


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hot compresses and massage. Peppermint oil or Bag Balm will help.

It sounds like they may have mastitis so you do need to work on them and get them milked out.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree...got to get it out...hot compresses,expecially on the teats..check the teat tips..make sure its clean...and not plugged..keep working on it..Take their temp as well..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.

It could very well be mastitis.
Also what can happen is the teat plugs are hard to get out and have to be worked at. lightly scrape the end orofice to try to remove that plug.
Gently squeeze the teat to try to get milk out.

Just curious, do you know the proper method of milking?


----------



## hunniegp (Jun 10, 2013)

My dad has milked before and he is the one who tried it. I'll def get some worm wash rags on them and try to get them unplugged. They have to be so uncomfortable. :// my only problem is that its close to impossible to keep them still so I can help them. I don't want them to be scared of me or think I'm going to hurt them


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You can always tie up one back leg, the side you are milking from, so they can't fight as badly or kick the bucket(sort to speak)


----------



## hunniegp (Jun 10, 2013)

OK sooo my husband, dad, brother and myself managed to get her over half way milked and it was chunky bad smelling stuff! Milk came out with it but it was squeeze milk squeeze chunky stuff.... and it took forever to get to where we are. She fought us then got tired of fighting. We decided to let her rest tonight and try to finish it tomorrow since I'm sure it was very uncomfortable for her. I had to hold her utters in warm water for a few min before I could even get anything out. Thanks for all the help!!!!! I really appreciate everyone's input!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You will need to get the medication "Tomorrow". You can get it at TSC. Once you get her milked out, put 1 tube in each teat and follow instructions.

Glad you were able to start working on her. Sounds like she has a pretty good case of mastitis.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Poor girl! I agree. I strongly recommend milking at least for 5 days. Treatments all the while. Start with ToDay, if no improvement in 48 hours switch to Spectramast. Make sure to milk 2x/day. Infuse after both times. Use the alcohol wipes included.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

awesome job!!!! so glad you were able to get things flowing...keep up the great work...one day they will thank you...once you get that cleared up they will feel soooooo good. I'm sure this is running them down...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the others. 
She has mastitis badly, good work in getting out what you did, keep at it daily and hopefully she will be OK.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

what if they are pregnant? then you should not be milking them. be sure they are not pregnant. 

The one looks to have a loose vulva to me.

oops, missed the 3rd page of notes. 

what are the odds of both these does having mastitis and not being pregnant or ever bred?


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

You can and need to milk them even if pregnant to fight the mastitis. 

The chances of them contracting mastitis is the same as any other time. So long as they have functional orifices and teats, chances of mastitis are always there. Of course when stagnant, chances are lower, but these cases of mastitis are harder to detect as many people don't think of issues as such on a dry doe.


----------

